# REMINDER FOR PETITION!



## Dutchhighlander (Aug 6, 2018)

This is a reminder for a petition on the internet. It started alsmost a year ago, had a good start, but it faded. 

If you think it's total unfair there isn't any long term research, treatment and cure for this condition. And if you think you deserve a good life too?
Please *SIGN THE PETITION* for change and please share it in every relevant group and all the people you know who would sign it.
Sign the Petition

We only talk about our condition in closed groups, so NOTHING will ever change. Nobody knows our suffering.
If the general public is well informed about this condition, hopefully things begin to move.
*GIVE THIS PETITION A NEW BOOST!*


----------



## Peter (Jun 25, 2018)

Petitions like this won't change anything either, because they are ignored in general.


----------



## Dutchhighlander (Aug 6, 2018)

Ignored because too many just won't sign.
Yeah, doing nothing and only complaining in forums will help.


----------



## Peter (Jun 25, 2018)

I agree, but online petitions won't achieve anything either, no matter how many signatures they receive.

There are other methods that would have a higher impact, like for example mass mailing psychiatric organizations or anything else that actually annoys them.


----------



## Dutchhighlander (Aug 6, 2018)

Yeah mail bombing, but isn't realistic with this community. 10.000 signatures should be if I see the amounts of people in several social media forums.


----------



## Trith (Dec 31, 2019)

Dutchhighlander said:


> Ignored because too many just won't sign.
> Yeah, doing nothing and only complaining in forums will help.


I think it can't be bad. And I remember signing it. Maybe the petition itself could be similar as mailbombing and have more positive impact. But at the same time I don't feel that people in the medical field would really listen to patients. I might be wrong, but I think there are already so many people who make complaints about mental illness for good and bad reasons. You already have those with "chronic Lyme disease", who are not taken seriously (for good or bad reasons whatever). A lot of people would probably look at the petition and think "oh, 10,000 self-diagnosed people who think we don't listen to them enough. It's not news, I already knew there were millions more", especially people in the mental illness field. Also the fact that the petition is meant to be sent to Boris Johnson, Justin Trudeau or Emmanuel Macron doesn't add to its credibility, in my opinion. I think these people probably couldn't care less about a disease that concerns only a few thousand "probably self-diagnosed on the internet" (<-- that's what I think they could think) and wouldn't feel competent on the matter. But journalists, it's a better idea. Sending it to political leaders seems like the writers of the petition are a bit "detached from reality", if you excuse my joke (but I am still proud of it). I still signed it, because I hope I am wrong and that it helps.


----------



## Dutchhighlander (Aug 6, 2018)

Yeah I saw it too (political leaders). But we must break the silence about this condition. It's real, it exists and it can't be denied. Doing nothing brings nothing ... I'm in this condition for almost 10 yrs and I see no positive changes ... only the same vicious circle with no progress.


----------



## Peter (Jun 25, 2018)

> Yeah I saw it too (political leaders). But we must break the silence about this condition. It's real, it exists and it can't be denied. Doing nothing brings nothing ... I'm in this condition for almost 10 yrs and I see no positive changes ... only the same vicious circle with no progress.


I agree, but the petition just won't achieve anything. Even petitions signed by millions are in almost all cases for nothing. One simple reason for this is that you cannot exclude that bots made your signatures.

It would be more effective to send 100 physical letters with the same content on a single day to a psychiatric organization than to have 1000000 signatures on the depersonalization petition. Or to physically show up yourself and make a political demonstration.

What I want to say is, that in order to get attention you need to *annoy* people. And you won't achieve this with something they can simply click away.


----------



## NoDevils (6 mo ago)

Peter said:


> I agree, but online petitions won't achieve anything either, no matter how many signatures they receive.
> 
> There are other methods that would have a higher impact, like for example mass mailing psychiatric organizations or anything else that actually annoys them.


A petition could be a part of the mail bombing. If you're a single person mail bombing you're going to be regarded as a pest and insane but if you have a petition signed by thousands of people it may be harder to discount you.


----------



## Peter (Jun 25, 2018)

NoDevils said:


> A petition could be a part of the mail bombing. If you're a single person mail bombing you're going to be regarded as a pest and insane but if you have a petition signed by thousands of people it may be harder to discount you.


The idea wasn't that a single person mail bomb, but multiple ones, one person per letter.


----------



## Dutchhighlander (Aug 6, 2018)

I don't see the total community (all forums) to be able to do this action (mail bombing) at all bc of the dpdr ...


----------

